# بالصوت والصورة تعلم Leica TPS 1200



## الشويرف (16 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إخوتي الكرام

أقدم لكم ثلاث محاضرات بالصوت والصورة في شرح جهاز المحطة الشاملة (لايكا 1200)
لأخونا المهندس محمد عبد الوهاب البياتي


وهذا رابط المحاضرة الأولى*​

http://www.4shared.com/file/58752494...ca_1200_1.html

هذه هي المحاضرة الثانية من محاضرات شرح استخدام المحطة الشاملة 
للمهندس محمد عبد الوهاب البياتي


http://www.4shared.com/file/59015252...ca_1200_2.html



هذه هي المحاضرة الثالثة في شرح استخدام جهازالمحطة الشاملة

للمهندس محمد عبد الوهاب البياتي

http://www.4shared.com/file/59015788...ca_1200_3.html

:20::20::20:


----------



## مهدي الشحب (17 أغسطس 2008)

thank u very much


----------



## لؤي سوريا (17 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## بنار اسيا (18 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور و جزاك الله كل الخير وجعله من ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خالد البابلي (18 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا الله يوفقكم


----------



## الزعترانى (18 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## مهندس محمدعبدة (20 أغسطس 2008)

الله ينور عليك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## م.علي عبد الناصر (21 أغسطس 2008)

الروابط مش شغاله
ارجوو الرد بسر عه


----------



## مزن محمود (21 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور على المجهود لكن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## م وائل حسنى (21 أغسطس 2008)

الله يجازيك خيرا


----------



## sosohoho (22 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ارجو من الاخ اعادة رفع الملف مع الشكر لان الفايل غير موجود وشكراااا


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (22 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا أخى الفاضل ونرجو تجديد الروابط لأنها لآ تعمل وانتهت مهلتها*


----------



## garary (22 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم ....الروبط غير موجودة


----------



## محمد جبار الدراجي (1 سبتمبر 2008)

كيف يتم حفظ الملفات لطفا ......


----------



## نور الجزائرية (2 سبتمبر 2008)

الرابط لم يعد موجودا اخي 
شكرا لك على المساعدة مسبقا 
ابنة المليون شهيد


----------



## خالد البابلي (11 سبتمبر 2008)

الله ينور عليك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ضبعان (7 أكتوبر 2008)

الروابط مو شغالة الرجاء اعادت الرفع لاهمية الموضوع


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (8 أكتوبر 2008)

الروابط لاتعمل ارجوا نقل الملفات الى موقع اخر


----------



## اياس الربابعه (8 أكتوبر 2008)

جهودك مشكوره نتمنى المزيد


----------



## ابراهيم ابومريم (8 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (12 أكتوبر 2008)

الروابط لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
تعمل


----------



## ABAS (12 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد ع البياتي (16 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوتي الكرام ارسل لكم هذا الرابط الذي يحتوي على المحاضرات الثلاث ومجموعة اخرى من المصادر التي تخص قسم المساحة

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials

لا تنسونا بصالح الدعاء

اخوكم 
محمد عبد الوهاب البياتي


----------



## خالد قريسو (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## عصام سكوربيون (19 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ولكن الرابط غير موجود نرجو المساعدة وشكرا


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (22 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## mohamed faster (23 أكتوبر 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل ياأخى فى الله 
 وشكرا على مجهودك إذا قمت بإضافته مرة اخرى 
 والسلام ختام


----------



## سامر سمير (24 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا كتير للمهندس محمد عبد الوهاب و ياريت تعمل لنا كمان شرح لسوكيا بالتفصيل و اكون شاكر جدا الافضال


----------



## عادل محفوظ (24 أكتوبر 2008)

اخى مهندس محمد جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وجعله ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## عزمي حماد (25 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا والله يرحم والديك


----------



## aboubeker83 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور لكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## aboubeker83 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوز لكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## bak (26 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا لكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## محمدين علي (28 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد ضاوي الموسوي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اشكر الاخ العزيز المهندس محمد عبد الوهاب البياتي


----------



## radouane chamekh (8 يناير 2010)

merci ya akhi


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

الملف مش موجود


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*الله يجازيك خيرا*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (21 أبريل 2010)

لا توجد ملفات


----------

